# Blackwater Pier.



## MonkeyMaster (Feb 28, 2012)

Saw the little fishing pier off of Highway 90 on my way back from milton the other day, several people out there fishing. is the spot any good?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

Just where at is this pier?


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

do you mean the simpson river pier north of Highway 90 between pace and pensacola?


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

I believe you mean Escambia not Blackwater? I've never fished from the pier but I use the launch nearby for my kayak though and can usually find reds and trout in the area around the river mouth.

Good luck!
Alex


----------



## MonkeyMaster (Feb 28, 2012)

yeah, its looking like its the simpson river pier right there off 90. I dont know why i was thinking blackwater.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I've caught rat reds out there, but mostly trash fish.


----------

